# Cool, weird stove on CL



## Stegman (Dec 17, 2012)

Saw this on Craigslist for $200. Never seen anything like it with such a huge front viewing area. It's funky but pretty cool. Really digging the sort of post-modern, square look.

Anyone know what it is - the ad doesn't say - and if it's any good?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks like a Russo...


----------



## Blue Vomit (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks like a wide screen TV stove. 
Sony, maybe Vizio?


----------



## Ashful (Dec 17, 2012)

The front box and window remind me of thetraindork's glasses.


----------



## ridemgis (Dec 17, 2012)

to be fair to thetraindork, that's not actually "his" face.  
it's a character from canadian tv called "trailer park boys"

to be honest, his avatar freaked me out so much, i had to do a google image search on it!


----------



## PLAYS WITH FIRE (Dec 17, 2012)

This Bubbles from Trailer Park Boys.lolol




Joful said:


> The front box and window remind me of thetraindork's glasses.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 17, 2012)

Cool looking stove.


----------



## granpajohn (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks like someone lit a fire in the aquarium.


----------



## Jasper 83 (Dec 17, 2012)

Holy hell I didnt know Bubbles was on here. That guy is awesome. Wonder where all his kitties are?


----------



## PLAYS WITH FIRE (Dec 17, 2012)

My buddy told me about the show and I caught a couple of them and it is funny as hell!


----------



## begreen (Dec 17, 2012)

My sons love it too.


----------



## coaly (Dec 17, 2012)

Russo Glassview 3gvr ;
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/picked-up-a-russo.62698/


----------



## raybonz (Dec 20, 2012)

That's a first generation HDTV with flame back lighting technology.. Later versions went to fluorescent and eventually LED back lighting due to many complaints when used in warmer weather.. Technology marches on! 

Ray


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 26, 2012)

Go figure, there's a similar one F/S on CL around here...


----------



## remkel (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks like that one is about to go for a walk on its own......think I saw something like it in Willy Wonka's factory.


----------



## Stegman (Dec 27, 2012)

Since I started this thread, I've done some research on those Russo stoves and I really like them. Might grab one for the cabin someday [if we ever get finished fixing it up].


----------



## Crane Stoves (Dec 28, 2012)

HaHaHa... I always asked wtf was Frank thinking when he made this, but the fact is it actually worked to some degree. The concept was to get the glass view as far away from the fire as possible in hopes that the air circulation between the fire and glass would somehow keep the view clear (that theory never really worked with complete success), but the stove functioned fined with or without the blower.

Frank Russo was good man and good friend who became a Realtor like myself when the stove industry crashed in the late eighties. Frank still resides in the Pembroke, MA. area (his shop was right down the street from my dads and we used to visit often)... I guess somehow all of us (IE: Larry "Chubby Stoves", Frank "Russo Stoves", Doug "Crane Stoves") all wound up within 3 miles of each other in the end... south eastern MA. (kind of a neat lil' tid bid of info thats weird) LOL. A great generation for sure and ALL these guys Stoves still survive and thrive even today...


----------



## raybonz (Dec 28, 2012)

doug crane said:


> HaHaHa... I always asked wtf was Frank thinking when he made this, but the fact is it actually worked to some degree. The concept was to get the glass view as far away from the fire as possible in hopes that the air circulation between the fire and glass would somehow keep the view clear (that theory never really worked with complete success), but the stove functioned fined with or without the blower.
> 
> Frank Russo was good man and good friend who became a Realtor like myself when the stove industry crashed in the late eighties. Frank still resides in the Pembroke, MA. area (his shop was right down the street from my dads and we used to visit often)... I guess somehow all of us (IE: Larry "Chubby Stoves", Frank "Russo Stoves", Doug "Crane Stoves") all wound up within 3 miles of each other in the end... south eastern MA. (kind of a neat lil' tid bid of info thats weird) LOL. A great generation for sure and ALL these guys Stoves still survive and thrive even today...


I am practically neighbors with these guys as Pembroke is very close to me.. I have a few coworkers that live there and went to a party in Pembroke 2 summers ago.. Small world!

Ray


----------



## Crane Stoves (Dec 28, 2012)

raybonz said:


> I am practically neighbors with these guys as Pembroke is very close to me.. I have a few coworkers that live there and went to a party in Pembroke 2 summers ago.. Small world!
> 
> Ray


 
You could have sneezed and hit Chubby Stove Works from their hahaha... Carvers a great town (sold many homes their over the years and even sold tons of HUGE carved granite to a guy in that area) always wondered wth he did with it all)...


----------



## raybonz (Dec 28, 2012)

I drive through Duxbury on the way to and from work.. Nice town, have a few coworkers that live there..

Ray


----------



## Crane Stoves (Dec 28, 2012)

raybonz said:


> I drive through Duxbury on the way to and from work.. Nice town, have a few coworkers that live there..
> 
> Ray


 
well keep me in mind then if anyone needs help buying or selling their home! all the folks ive met from this forum are great people and its always nice to know more locals... good to meet you Ray


----------



## Coal Reaper (Dec 31, 2012)

here's one in NJ, $350

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/hsh/3477709427.html


----------

